# Mini lED flood lights!



## pmailley (Sep 3, 2004)

I have been selling this mini led flood lights for Halloween, I thought maybe someone here may be intrested!
They are very small 3/4" X 2 1/2" and are perfect to light your props, see them at my web site,
http://home.comcast.net/~pmailley/
I hope to see you soon!
Thanks,
Paul


----------

